# Qualifications for Sunday school teachers?



## Dao

What qualifications does a teacher need to teach Sunday School? Does Titus 1:7 and 1 Timothy 3:2 apply to Sunday school teachers as well? Or does that apply only to elders and pastors?

For a bishop must be blameless, as the steward of God; not selfwilled, not soon angry, not given to wine, no striker, not given to filthy lucre; Titus 1:7

A bishop then must be blameless, the husband of one wife, vigilant, sober, of good behaviour, given to hospitality, apt to teach; 1 Timothy 3:2


----------



## puritanpilgrim

I would say just elders/pastors since sunday school wasn't around at the time. It says all who will be elders must be able to teach. But, all who can teach aren't going to be elders. There is place for someone who can teach so long as they can teach, and teach according to what is right. Elders make that determination.


----------



## Lady of the Lake

I'm glad this topic is being discussed here. So often nobody even considers qualifications when talking about those who oversee the spiritual education and training of the next generation. I'm looking forward to being enlightened.


----------



## rbcbob

Dao said:


> What qualifications does a teacher need to teach Sunday School? Does Titus 1:7 and 1 Timothy 3:2 apply to Sunday school teachers as well? Or does that apply only to elders and pastors?
> 
> For a bishop must be blameless, as the steward of God; not selfwilled, not soon angry, not given to wine, no striker, not given to filthy lucre; Titus 1:7
> 
> A bishop then must be blameless, the husband of one wife, vigilant, sober, of good behaviour, given to hospitality, apt to teach; 1 Timothy 3:2



I agree with PuritanPilgrim. The passages in Timothy and Titus pertain to elders. I would call attention to the following biblical caveat:

James 3:1 My brethren, let not many of you become teachers, knowing that we shall receive a stricter judgment.


----------



## Curt

I can add that weve never "advertised" for teacher-volunteers. We tried to recruit those people who seem to have the gifts and are in the proper phase of life.

Of course, it's really moot with us at this moment, since we only run one class (all ages) which is taught be an elder, who is "apt to teach."


----------



## Scottish Lass

The church we attended while Tim was in seminary actually held a training workshop for prospective Sunday School teachers (plus the ladies who might teach for the women's monthly group) that even included having each of us present a quick demo lesson of how we'd present a particular verse. The elders oversaw the workshop and it helped them decide who was called to teach.


----------

